# Isle of Wight



## Redbeard (Dec 23, 2008)

on friday we set off for three weeks touring the south west if everything goes well, we may well try our first ferry trip and the likely destination being the isle of wight,,can any member give us novices advice on the cost of the ferry and the best point of departure many thanks


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there

I've just booked a return with wightlink ferries.
I was quoted £146 return... 7m x 3m high.

Signed up with camping and caravan club £36. Used them to get a quote... just booked for £80! 8O 
You can travel after 10am for these prices.

This ferry goes from Portsmouth to Fishbourne, and takes around 40 mins... Southampton to Cowes with Red funnel takes 1 hour... and there are no discounts!


wilse


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ferry costs are quite expensive mile for mile. Wightlink do Portsmouth - Fishbourne and Lymington - Yarmouth. Red Funnel do Southampton - Cowes. Lymington is probably the prettiest crossing. The best ideas are combined campsite / ferry deals. Check out what the clubs have to offer.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Just thinking on... there is Culver Down... between Bembridge and Yaverland.

I was there at the weekend... in a car... you can overlook two sides of the IOW.
By my reckoning I think you could overnight there. But take some chocks!  
We have family in Bembridge, but if we didn't we'd give it a go.

w


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

just booked yesterday, 6m long 3 metre high with wightlink ferries portsmouth to fishbourne.

8 nights from saturday the 12th to sunday the 20th.

Time out 1500hrs time back 1400hrs. Price £32 return driver plus passenger.

Think we got a good deal!! Last march we paid £64 return and we thought that was a good price.

we booked it on the internet and it took a few hours to try different times and dates until we hit the magic price.

P&L


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

no idea how you got that price... as I can only get it at £47 each was.... I presume you are saying £32 each way??

w


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi P & L,

I'd love to know how you get on going from Portsmouth to Fishguard. I just hope you dont get anything more than a Force 6 in the Irish Sea coz Wightlinks Ferries are only certificated to operate within the confines of the Solent on account of their extremely shallow draft. They roll around a bit even on a rough day in the Solent so Good LUCK!!!!!!!!!!

Regards, Caulkhead


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

No Wilse, it works out at £16 each way. Total price £32.

Keep trying and play with the times like we did until hopefully you 

strike it lucky.

Have a good trip.

P&L


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

Caulkhead, good spot. I did mean Fishbourne. (made us laugh).

P&L


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi P & L, 

Glad you had a laugh! Although maybe I was trying to be a bit too clever for my own good, as Ive just remembered that about 5 years ago Red Funnel - who operate between Southampton and Cowes - sent their entire fleet of Raptor Class ferries back to the shipyard in Poland where they were built, in order to be stretched and heightened to increase their capacity. This involved a journey up the English Channel, across the North Sea, up the Kiel Canal and into the Baltic!!!!! So maybe Portsmouth to Fishguard is not so unlikely.

Caulkhead


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Elegancia said:


> No Wilse, it works out at £16 each way. Total price £32.
> 
> Keep trying and play with the times like we did until hopefully you
> 
> ...


Interesting... I did find some, I see after testing a few dates, you can only get these prices if you are 6m and under. Once you tick the over 6m button, you are paying £68 each way!

You can't get even close to any of these prices with Red Funnel.

w


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

For those interested in going to the I.O.W. you can use Tesco deals for WightLink - Portsmouth to Fishbourne, and Lymington to Yarmouth.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

The Red Funnel offer is back on after the high-season break, starts at around £104 for ferry, motorhome and five nights at one of four campsites. That's for a 6m job, so more for greater length and height.

We're off next week, but as we're staying at Southland we've had to go with the CC offer which is not nearly as good - £85 return for the ferry alone, plus £100-ish site fees. I think it would have been cheaper but for Bestival.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Friends of mine just visited Towsure and informed me that the Southhampton branch (or may be the others as well) were offering a deal of Site and Ferry Red Funnel one week £104. I cannot verify this.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We're at The Orchards on the Isle of Wight at the moment and the Red Funnel deal for 5 nights on the site and ferry was £108. An excellent price, particularly as The Orchards is one of the the best sites we've stayed at.

Pity about the weather, though!

Roly


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

You might like to give the new tunnel a try - details here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-62965-.html

I'm not sure if it's open in September but I know it was in April.


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 23, 2008)

got back today and thanks to the menbers for their advice i ended up paying £32.50 each way with wightlink, travel only once again many thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We went to iow a few years ago. Got onto the ferry and daughter asked where was the restaurant and overnight cabin.
Previous ferries were Plymouth to Roscoff overnight.

Gave the crew a laugh.

Dave p


----------

